# Breeders near California Central Coast?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm looking into getting Cici a brother . It would be after August, though (when I'm sure she's ready to be a big sister!) She is currently almost 4 1/2 months, so by then she will be 6 months old and have had finished puppy school.
Are there any breeders in this area? I've done some research and I've found some that are mostly near the Los Angeles (4 hours south of me), so I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for breeders that I might have missed?
I do have a budget of $1,000 unfortunetly.. hopefully it's enough :\

My distance range is preferably from Paso Robles to Santa Barbara.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Closest to you is Stacy from Bellarata Maltese in Visalia. But I don't think she has any available right now. She's a member here. Bellaratamaltese.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, you might have to widen your search area and be willing to travel. I am the only active show breeder in central california - otherwise you have to head to either southern california or northern. I'm sure there are other breeders between Paso and Santa Barbara but most likely only breeders who primarily breed just for profit and that is not always the best way to go.

Good luck and I hope you can find a brother for Cici!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Nora, I would definitely recommend widening your search just a bit if Stacy doesn't have puppies available, then you'll have more options. Your budget is reasonable for a boy pup.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nora, what age are you looking for the boy to be? Can you drive a little further in each direction? I think if you expand your geography, you'll have more options.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's difficult for me to travel considering my conditions.. But depends how far from my range is I could probably budge and make it further.. Maybe convince the BF to go on a roadtrip . 
Well I was really wanting to get a puppy, but now I don't know if a male puppy $1,000 or under exists so far. Someone gave me the idea of possibly getting a retiree, since it would be cheaper, but I'm just worried if getting an older dog would be harder for them to adjust to their new owner, I feel like they will love more their previous owner. And I really do love the puppy stage<3


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Jamie, Kelsey & Frankie came to live with me when they were 1 to 3 years old. Yes, there was an adjustment period, but it wasn't much and it wasn't bad. They're all "my" dogs and I love them as much as they love me. So I highly recommend a retiree or an older pup.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:wub:Maybe you could consider rescuing a boy in the area? It would be far more cost effective and the impact you would make would be priceless.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, I maybe don't know what I am talking about here and I realize Cali is a huge state but several times a week I see what look like purebred malts posted in the rescue section here, that are in California. I am surprised by the number of maltese that need homes in that state. Have you looked at the shelters and rescues? Many of them that I see are young too.

Either way though, do what you want, if you want a pup from a breeder go for it, I just mentioned the shelters because I have been shocked by the number of malts I have seen from there.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, I meant to add that Cici is truly adorable


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have noticed that Orange County is full of maltese who need to be adopted. Have you tried our very own gopotsgo (Gigi) here on SM---she may be able to advise you?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The age of the Malt you get is irrelevant in regards to bonding. I truly feel like I gave birth to Zooey and I got her when she was approx. 3 years old. It did take her a few weeks to really warm up to me, but my God, she's as bonded to me as a dog can be!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> The age of the Malt you get is irrelevant in regards to bonding. I truly feel like I gave birth to Zooey and I got her when she was approx. 3 years old. It did take her a few weeks to really warm up to me, but my God, she's as bonded to me as a dog can be!


Couldn't agree with you more, Elisabeth! I think dogs have the ability to love and be loved by their new human regardless of age


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> The age of the Malt you get is irrelevant in regards to bonding. I truly feel like I gave birth to Zooey and I got her when she was approx. 3 years old. It did take her a few weeks to really warm up to me, but my God, she's as bonded to me as a dog can be!





hoaloha said:


> Couldn't agree with you more, Elisabeth! I think dogs have the ability to love and be loved by their new human regardless of age


Steve agrees!! He wuvs his Mommy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is true that pups live in "the moment." This is the reason that I haven't hesitated to take 2 in my "waning years." I know that if/when we go, they will do fine adjusting to someone who loves them as much as we do!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I'm more open now to the possibility of getting an older pup . But only time will tell, I'm going to try to not go on impulse and just wait untill I find the perfect one for me . Also, I've tried searching on shelter's websites and I have not been able to find Maltese in my area, i'm not sure if maybe they don't post all of them and I would need to call? 
Do I have to call and ask each shelter individually, or are they somehow linked?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nora, take a look at this site:
Adopt a Pet :: Gaz Tzu - Templeton, CA - Shih Tzu/Terrier (Unknown Type, Medium) Mix
There is a very cute mix (some maltese for sure) here to adopt---male>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. I'm more open now to the possibility of getting an older pup . But only time will tell, I'm going to try to not go on impulse and just wait untill I find the perfect one for me . Also, I've tried searching on shelter's websites and I have not been able to find Maltese in my area, i'm not sure if maybe they don't post all of them and I would need to call?
> Do I have to call and ask each shelter individually, or are they somehow linked?


Many shelters notify private rescue groups when a purebred dog comes into the shelter. If you want to rescue, your best bet is to fill out an adoption application for a good rescue like AMA or Northcentral so you will be pre-approved when that perfect Maltese for you comes into rescue. Very adoptable Maltese never make it to Petfinder.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Nora, take a look at this site:
> Adopt a Pet :: Gaz Tzu - Templeton, CA - Shih Tzu/Terrier (Unknown Type, Medium) Mix
> There is a very cute mix (some maltese for sure) here to adopt---male>


Thanks, I will take a look at that site.



Ladysmom said:


> Many shelters notify private rescue groups when a purebred dog comes into the shelter. If you want to rescue, your best bet is to fill out an adoption application for a good rescue like AMA or Northcentral so you will be pre-approved when that perfect Maltese for you comes into rescue. Very adoptable Maltese never make it to Petfinder.


Thank you! That makes sense. No wonder I never found a pure bred Maltese. I will be sure to do that now.


----------

